# My grandma died



## Lucy (May 10, 2009)

My grandma died today. I'm so sad, I don't know what to do with myself. I just feel numb. I have exams all next week, I don't know how I will cope with them. To get mitigating cir***stances it has to be five days within the first exam and my first exam is wednesday so I don't know if I will get anything and I'm scared I will fail.

All my housemates have gone out and I'm waiting for my boyfriend to come over and I just feel absolutely rubbish and sad and hollow.


----------



## pinksugar (May 10, 2009)

I'm sorry






All I can say is, she is in a place with no pain or hardship, and that your wonderful memories of her will help you to get through this. Big hugs!


----------



## Bec688 (May 10, 2009)

Awww Luce



I'm so sorry.. I wish I had more comforting words for you, I think Rosie said it perfectly. *big hugs*


----------



## Amantis (May 10, 2009)

*hugs* It will take some time to adjust, and sometimes the reality will hit you even harder at a later date. Maybe tell your supervisor about your situation and apply for extenuating cir***stances? For these sort of situations, the university should be able to accommodate to your needs such as whether to extend deadlines or allow you to not take part in certain exams.


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2009)

Awww, Lucy!! I'm so sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Lucy.

I agree with Amantis - talk to the school or prof and let them know you need a few more days.

When I went to college, exams could be postponed for family emergencies.

Best of luck honey


----------



## Maysie (May 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lucy. I pray that your school can work something out so that you don't have to stress about taking tests, and so that you can spend time with your loved ones.


----------



## Ozee (May 10, 2009)

Aww Lucy im so sorry for your loss hun.

I wish i had more comforting words but no words really make it any better. sending your great big hugs and thinking of you.

xxxoooxxx


----------



## HairEgo (May 11, 2009)

Lucy, I'm sorry for you and your familys loss...

Deaths are hard to deal with in general, but when its a family member its even harder. Your school should take exception to the fact that is a close relaitive and is a lot to deal with...I'm sure everything will work out okay with school.

Remember, your MuT family is always here for ya


----------



## mahreez (May 11, 2009)

so sorry too. hugs!


----------



## bella1342 (May 11, 2009)

I'm so so sorry Lucy. That's terrible news. I know.... the day my grandma died was the absolute worst day of my life. I don't want to think about it happening to any one else. I'm sending thoughts and prayers your way... :hugs:


----------



## Lucy (May 11, 2009)

thank you all so much for your support. i've just handed in a mitigating cir***stances form for my exams, so fingers crossed i will get some support from my uni. i still want to do the exams, its what my grandma would have wanted. thank you all again, your messages all made me feel a bit better. it's so awful when someone dies, but i guess time is a great healer.


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lucy! I hope that eveything goes well with the exams so they can push it further a bit. I know you've been stressing over them. I wish I could give you a hug but I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## internetchick (May 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## magneticheart (May 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lucy



*big hugs*

I hope your exams go well even though it's a really tough time right now.


----------



## laurafaye (May 11, 2009)

Aw Lucy I'm sorry



I felt the same when my grandma died. Good luck on your exams, i am sure you will do great.


----------



## monkeey (May 28, 2009)

so sorry to hear..

hang in there!


----------

